# You are my angel



## sisters

How do I tell my wife, "you are my angel" in tagalog. Help please?


----------



## pharabus

Ikaw ang angel ko


----------



## sisters

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chriszinho85

You could also say "Ikaw ang aking anghel."


----------

